# مساعدة في تخطيط منزل صغير .



## الحب العذري (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم . أنا المهندسة رواء من العراق أختصاصي ميكانيك . لدي أستفسار لجميع الاخوة والأخوات من المهندسين المعماريين . وهو لدي قطعة أرض شكلها شبه منحرف بالأبعاد والمساحات مبينة بالملف المرفق ونريد ان نقسمها ألى قطعتين لبناء منزلين صغيرين فيهما . أضعها بين أيدي المبدعين والفنانين . عسى ولعل نخرج بنتيجة وفائدة للجميع أنشاء الله . وأنا شخصيا محتاجة جدا لهذه الأستشارة لاني لدي نية بعد التوكل على الله تعالى في بنائها والأستقرار فيها انشاء الله . وبمساعدتكم العظيمة لي . وصدق الرسول الكريم حين قال : ( زكاة العلم تعليمه) والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## مهند الجنابي (22 مايو 2009)

مرحبا بك رواء انا مهندس مهند من العراق ايضا لعلي استطيع المساعدة سيتطلب ذلك بعض الوقت لكن ليس طويلا يمكنك مراسلتي على mkhidir75علىgmailدوت كوم


----------



## الحب العذري (23 مايو 2009)

*مافي رد ياناس ياعالم ؟*

السلام عليكم 
معقولة مافي رد . ياأخوان ؟ وينكم ؟ يامهندسين ؟ ويامبدعين ؟


----------



## الحب العذري (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا للأخ مهند . 
لقد ارسلت لك رسالة على أيميلك ستجد فيها كل التفاصيل المهمة للمشروع وبالنسبة للخريطة والبيانات والابعاد فكلها موجودة بالملف المرفق هنا بالمنتدى . وشكرا مقدما للرد . وفقك الله . والسلام ​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مايو 2009)

......مرحبا بالمهندسين والمعماريين العراقيين........
ياريت نطلع علي النتيجة و الحل النهائي

أخوكم محمد من مصر وحاليا مقيم بكندا


----------



## amr hassan (24 مايو 2009)

::16:67:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الحب العذري (25 مايو 2009)

_وينكم يامهندسي العمارة والتخطيط والفن :81: والابداع ؟؟؟:81:_
_:81: وين فنونكم وأنجازاتكم ؟ مشاركتكم ؟:81:_​


----------



## الحب العذري (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء الرجاء منكم مساعدتي والرد علي


----------

